# Bandit 2100 stump cutter any comments?



## wpbgent (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new stump grinder and it's down to:

Vermeer 352
Rayco 16xx 
Bandit 2100sp (diesel)

I'm pretty familiar with vermeer and rayco, but NO idea about 
Bandits equipment. Any info, first second or third party would
be greatly appreciated !!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 13, 2005)

The vermeer is really easy to flip if used on a hill.......this is bad. Check out Carlton if you can.


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 14, 2005)

I would wait for field tested feedback before buying a Bandit stump grinder. Same thing applies to Morbark stump grinders, Carlton and Rayco chippers. All these items are pretty new and made by companies who never made them before. Of the three choices you offered, I would pick the Rayco.


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 14, 2005)

Xander do you have personal experience of the 352, i have had mine in a hell of a state and it has never 'flipped'. i suspect it would give you a warning if it was about too. vermeer is a good machine....


----------



## dshackle3 (Dec 14, 2005)

we flipped our vermeer 2 time. Sold it and bought a carlton. the center of gravity is too high on the vermeer.


----------



## wpbgent (Dec 14, 2005)

Forgot to mention, S.E. FL... Flat as a pancake !

:>


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

I rented a 352. That is where my opinion came from. Had it almost go over several times.


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 14, 2005)

well i am baffled by that....own one for a while, been though some ????ty stumps on muddy banks and never felt like i was never in control, been close.....but it is a big machine....what the 352 is not is a 1625/31.....different gravy....


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

Try to negotiate a side hill that has at least a 4:1 pitch. You can go straight up and down ok.......but if you HAVE to drive down the side of it.........well......it can get dicey really quick.


----------



## wpbgent (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone with bandit 2100 or rayco 1623/31 experiences ?


----------



## ASD (Dec 14, 2005)

we just ordered a Carlton ! are bandit dealer said "i would Waite a year or two for us to work out some moor of the bugs" i have a good friend at the dealer ship!


----------



## Cut 2 Please (Dec 14, 2005)

I just bought a new Carlton 4012 with the Lombardini diesel. It is a very similar machine to the Bandit 2100. I have heard that Carlton and Bandit are at war copying each others equipement but don't know that for shure. I can tell you that I am very pleased with my new Carlton. I got it with the new Sandvic cutter wheel which works extremely well. 
I can tell you to stay away from the Morbark stump grinder. I bought one and took it back after a week. Morbark as many issues to work through before their machine is ready.
I delt with R. Z. Zimmerman in Atlanta and they are great people. They went all out for me.
Hope this helps.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm waiting on a dura-disk II wheel for my grinder right now.............I'm getting antsy.


----------



## wpbgent (Dec 14, 2005)

Cut 2 Please said:


> I just bought a new Carlton 4012 with the Lombardini diesel. It is a very similar machine to the Bandit 2100. I have heard that Carlton and Bandit are at war copying each others equipement but don't know that for shure. I can tell you that I am very pleased with my new Carlton. I got it with the new Sandvic cutter wheel which works extremely well.
> I can tell you to stay away from the Morbark stump grinder. I bought one and took it back after a week. Morbark as many issues to work through before their machine is ready.
> I delt with R. Z. Zimmerman in Atlanta and they are great people. They went all out for me.
> Hope this helps.



Yes, the Lombardini diesel, very interested to hear anything about that motor. Please report any news here...

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Pollock777 (Dec 15, 2005)

Have 4 Grinders Rayco1665AC, 2-vermeer 630a,and just trated my rayco 1625 this past spring and bought a carlton SP4012 with kohler 27h.p. and Love it.As I replace my Grinders they will all be Carltons.


----------



## wpbgent (Dec 15, 2005)

Pollock777 said:


> Have 4 Grinders Rayco1665AC, 2-vermeer 630a,and just trated my rayco 1625 this past spring and bought a carlton SP4012 with kohler 27h.p. and Love it.As I replace my Grinders they will all be Carltons.



Interesting.. Hey, I'm from Jersey also (originally)... What exit ?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 15, 2005)

Xander I use my 352 at least 3 times a week ,at first it felt a bit wobbly but after a few hours use I found out it was all in my head ,i don't think the machine [352] will roll any easier than any other grinder out there..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 15, 2005)

word of warning VERMEER 352'S must be used with the extra wheels


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 15, 2005)

wpbgent said:


> Anyone with bandit 2100 or rayco 1623/31 experiences ?



Do a search of Rayco 1625/ 1625a and I have a few threads started about mine. I looked at a 1631, but heard about fuel troubles with the Briggs engine, I like the Vermeer 352 but my area has some hills and I would need to use it without the extra wheels which might make it unstable. The 352 does offer a nice step up from my 1625 in price and power and it fills the gap between the 15K 1625/1631 and the 35k/45k Rayco 50/super50. I will take another look at it in the spring. As for the bandit and morbark, they are too new on the market and like others have said I don't get paid as a field tester. I have run the carlton 2700 series and find it to be a solid machine but much too heavy on the cutter end, without the dual wheels it sinks in the chips to easily. JMHO  Good luck in your search.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 15, 2005)

The 352 I used did not have the extra wheels...........I'm sure this would have made a huge difference.........wider stance......more uphill weight. Do the wheels come on and off easy? How wide is it with the extra wheels?


----------



## wpbgent (Dec 16, 2005)

Just looked at a 352 the other day, really nice, low hours, but the guys wants damn near retail for it... sigh..


----------



## wpbgent (Dec 16, 2005)

Also pondering between gas vs diesel... I know the differences and benifits, but the price difference is HUGE.


----------



## dshackle3 (Dec 16, 2005)

we got ours from Zimmerman also.


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 17, 2005)

The 352 must be used with both wheels on the front.....why anyone would use it without is beyond me...easy to put on a remove, just jack up the front with the cutting wheel and away we go.......i can see why people would flip one without all the wheels on....but with the wheels off it is a goos narrow machine.....about 35 inches.. how do carltons compare for width?


----------



## Koa Man (Dec 17, 2005)

wpbgent said:


> Also pondering between gas vs diesel... I know the differences and benifits, but the price difference is HUGE.



Diesel much more torque and uses far less fuel, but as you stated, the price difference is huge. I ordered a small spiderlift, the LEO 15GT and took the standard engine, which is a 13hp Honda gas. The optional Kubota diesel was about $3900 more. Instead of that, I took the AC power option which was $3300. That way I can run off AC power which would be clean and quiet if needed indoors or at resorts or hospitals. A 100 ft. cord should be able to reach an outlet somewhere and more cords could be added if needed.

If the Honda engine took a dump, $800 would get me a new one. A new Kubota engine would be almost $5000. But my 3 trucks and 2 chippers all have diesel engines.....on those I would not have a gas engine.


----------

